# Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5 > Diashow mit Zoom- u. Schwenkeffekten



## Bawla (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit Urlaubsbildern eine Diashow in Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5 erstellen.
Weiß jemand wie ich es etwas aufregender gestalten könnte z.B. mit ein- und auszoomen oder Schwenkbewegungen, Kamerafahrten von unten nach oben, links nach rechts etc. etc.

Weiß leider nicht mit welcher Programmfunktion ich das umsetzen könnte.
Es gibt doch in Premiere bestimmt eine einfache Funktion für Kamerafahrten und Zooms?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand nen Tipp geben könnte.

1000 Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (17. Juli 2007)

Bei den Effekten ist ein fester Reiter, dort kannst Du Scale und Position verändern.
Wenn die Uhr angeklickt ist, setzt Du Keys. Somit setzt Du am Anfang eines Bildes
ein Key ( zB Scale 45% ) und am Ende ( Scale 130% ).

Bitte reg Dich nicht auf, dass Du das für jedes Bild einzeln machen musst.
Premiere ist kein DiashowMaker ! Da solltest Du im Netz nach Freeware schauen.

mfg chmee


----------

